

Show HN: A beginner's guide to data analysis with unix utilities (part 1) - jv_dh
http://j-vdh.blogspot.com/2015/05/a-beginners-guide-to-unix-utilities-for.html

======
unwind
What's with the all-capsyness? Please edit the title, moderators.

------
jredwards
Show HN: caps lock

~~~
jv_dh
fixed

